

Ask HN: What are the best articles/presos/etc about (Linux) containers? - simonebrunozzi


======
Force12
Try the demo and articles I've just posted on container-based autoscaling:
[http://force12.io](http://force12.io) (full disclosure I worked on this
demo). There's a bit about why containers are cool (server density,
instantiation speed) and then a demo of what kind of instantiation speeds you
can get on standard infrastructure without a lot of tweaking (AWS).

~~~
simonebrunozzi
This is great. Thanks for sharing. What's your view on Docker vs rkt?

